# David lloyd gym



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

How much is the memberships ? i don't see any prices on their website.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

£67 to £87 pounds I think. Cheaper with partner.


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

david lloyd wont give prices out on website, nor will they give at prices on the phone (not straight away anyway, its protocol to reject this request three times before giving them a price) David Lloyd is a high end, premium gym and its selling point is its exclusivness and facilitys. everyone knows its top dollar, which straight away turns away there non target market. THey dont need to give out prices as the people looking to join are not going to base there decision on joining on the price, other factors would be considered. All gyms, unless there a budget gym should not give out price information. If people have price information then they may never come and view a club. I work for a large gym and the only way you can really get an accurate price of membership based on your circumstances is to speak to one of the membership team and have a tour of the facility. There argument is that they want you to see what you get for £xxx a month, so your decision to join is based on other factors than cost.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

david lyod is a gym which relies on branding and its high profile name - its a big corporate gym which has no interest in training people or furthering peoples training or enthusiasm but soley interested in makeing money- surely an establishment whos primary concern is your gym attire and attitude speaks volumes- bunch of snobs. a small indepndent gym where the owner will help you for free, make sure the training environment is such that it will further your training and grow your enthusiasm.

not even helpfull enough to give you membership fee WTF your the customer- its as if you got to beg to join feck that, plus ludicrously expensive 60 odd a month and your tied into a contract that you have to write a letter to get yourself out of feck that. ill never go again


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Dont join there. Get in a mans gym! Plus too expensive


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Hamster said:


> And they have funny lighting!!!
> 
> Who wants to train in the dark under spoltights.
> 
> Full of pretenious [email protected] if you ask me....even the toilet cleaners look at you like your scum


So true. Went there once, never again


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just a rough estimate how much would me and the g.f cost around? :confused1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dont join they are pricks

When they tried to put my membership up they didnt give me 3 months notice and when i wrote back saying I dont accept the new contract and so it will void once the price goes up they threatened me with court action.

I wrote a nice letter telling them that the law of england overwrites their contract terms and so fcuk off.

Didnt get a reply after that


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Don't bother geeby112.. whereabouts do you live in the Northwest there are lots of decent gyms in most towns...

I train at 2 decent gyms in north west...proper hardcore and no membership no ties...just a small workout fee...


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I go to a David LLoyd gym, mainly because it is right round the corner and the Fitness First I had been going to was so busy you could never get on anything and I saw that as more of a waste of my money than paying extra and actually being able to work out.

I joined with a friend, we said we were a couple and got out membership for £56 each a month.

There are a lot of pretentious people there but never mind! It would be nice however to have more BB's there, rather than women that look at me like I'm crazy for playing with the weights and the men working on their disco muscles for the weekend!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

musclemorpheus said:


> Don't bother geeby112.. whereabouts do you live in the Northwest there are lots of decent gyms in most towns...
> 
> I train at 2 decent gyms in north west...proper hardcore and no membership no ties...just a small workout fee...


Train in Warrington mate HardLabour, brilliant gym, just its about 25mins drive and the traffic is bad around the time, i could walk to Davids Lloyds in under a minute but if its that bad then i wont bother, the prices do seem high though, i think its to keep it more mature also.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I train at Hard Labour Too...a proper gym..I couldn't go anywhere else, it's a top gym..I live in Haydock.. so I have to travel as well..

There is a gym across the road from where I live but would sooner travel to a top gym..


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

£87 a month!! hahahaha i would want feeding for that too!!


----------



## johno19741436114545 (Dec 10, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> Just a rough estimate how much would me and the g.f cost around? :confused1:


My missus just joined the David LLoyd by the peace centre and was quoted £110 per month for me and her. She joined on her own.

It is a pretty decent gym.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

some of the DLs are well equipped, but some are ****e (eg. cheadle manchester)

i used to go to the nottingham one and thought it was good value for money (11pm closing time inc weekends), most of the other gyms in the area were crap.

i moved to manc and the dl was ****e, despite there being two of them


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

johno1974 said:


> My missus just joined the David LLoyd by the peace centre and was quoted £110 per month for me and her. She joined on her own.
> 
> It is a pretty decent gym.


that the one in warrington mate as thats the one i was thinking of joining


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

David Lloyd where i live is £87 for basic membership without tennis etc


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

I pay £27.00 a month at my gym, all i use are the free weights dont use treadmills or bikes just weights, if they put the price up to £30.00 i will buy a cage and olympic weights i have enough dumbbells, and train at home like i used to. yeah i am i tight [email protected],lol


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

I used to pay £59 a month thats for the use of gym swimming pool sauna.Tenis and squash was extra and you had to book the courts.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

I go to the DL in Brierly hill and it is well equipped with hammer strength and life fitness machines dumbells etc .Im paying £43 a month for weekday use only.

Same as tom they put my monthly cost up by £3 without any notification and april is my last month of the 12month contract .If i want to use the weekend its £80ish a month which i cant afford so im outa there!!


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

THEY MUST OFF TOOK U 4 A RIDE AT 110 A MONTH :confused1: :confused1:

ID WANT TO LIVE THIER 4 THAT


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, i'll stick to total fitness for now then.


----------



## johno19741436114545 (Dec 10, 2007)

geeby - yes mate it's the one in Warrington, by St Greggs.

I didn't pay £110! The missus joined for £60 because it's close to home, kids nursery and other daughters school. As long as I'm not paying, she can do as she likes!


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

About £60.

The one in Belfast isn't pretentious! Just overpriced...


----------

